# [Q]  Error RPC:S-7:AEC-7



## patienttwo (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!

Thanks,
Caleb


EDIT: FIXED


-Go to Settings->Applications->Manage Applications->All
-Select "Clear Data" for Google Play Services and Google Service Framework
-Reboot the device

That should be it, it is working fine for me now.


----------



## BullDoza (Nov 3, 2014)

I did it without unlinking my google account and it went well.
Thanks


----------



## cruhoortwunk (Nov 22, 2014)

I got this after doing a dalvik cache clear. Same in a few google accounts. Uninstalled updates to google play store and restarted phone and it was fine.


----------



## neawasthi (Nov 26, 2014)

patienttwo said:


> Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!
> 
> Thanks,
> Caleb
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. It worked well for me too - CM12 / LLP


----------



## teoesdios (Dec 11, 2014)

Halp! I can't erase the account. There's no "Remove/delete" account. I even flashed it and NOTHING.


----------



## Fessy3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, it works!


----------



## PEZ Dispenser (Feb 25, 2015)

OP, you might want to edit your fix/solution.  I don't think the step instructing you to remove and restore your google account is necessary.


----------



## Aryantes (Mar 8, 2015)

PEZ Dispenser said:


> OP, you might want to edit your fix/solution.  I don't think the step instructing you to remove and restore your google account is necessary.

Click to collapse



Agreed. I also did it without unlinking google. Just clear data on both applications and restarted.


----------



## Nitefire77 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been getting this error for days now. Before this I would get the "this method of payment had been declined" for my google play credits for several months Jo matter what app I wanted to buy. Now with the error retrieving info from server I'm starting to get really pissed off. 

I've tried it on different Roms, different phones, uninstalled updates to play store, cleared data on it and play services. It doesn't work no matter what I try. I want to be able to purchase apps, I've missed sales on apps because I get some stupid error. I'm at wits end please help me find a solution. I


----------



## RedSkyRoad (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks. Works perfectly.


----------



## djulen (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello.
I have just clear data from Google Play Store, and nothing else, and worked fine for me.
Hope this helps.
I've got Xperia Z with Android 4.4.4 rooted phone

And thanks to everyone who shares knowdlege.


----------



## ZeroDs111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Djulen, Works for me, just clear data from Google Play Store and reboot. All Works fine in a Moto G


----------



## bflmpsvz (Apr 24, 2015)

I have recompressed Play Store and Play Services for smaller size and disabled some Play services and getting this error. Curious what exactly causing this. On Lollipop it worked fine.


----------



## onunez67 (May 3, 2015)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!*

You save my life, this error occurs when I wipe and factory reset my android 4.1 rooted with king user root (a chiness root for a chiness smartphone xD), so I follow your instructions and it´s working again. Sorry for my bad english




patienttwo said:


> Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!
> 
> Thanks,
> Caleb
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## adamo000 (May 31, 2015)

I had this same problem. It works for me too. Thanks very much


----------



## JesterDoobie (Jun 5, 2015)

Ty, sir, worked for me.


----------



## zcc (Jun 7, 2015)

That worked for me too. Thank you.


----------



## ProfEngr (Jun 16, 2015)

So far it hasn't worked for me on a Kindle Fire 1.


----------



## a88277 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi I have the same problem and wanted to try this but Google play servises is not installed. I have tried factory reset, it does not work. I downloaded the correct version of play services but it just give me an error when I try to install it manually. 
Can someone please help me?


----------



## Jotarata (Jul 17, 2015)

pls delete this answer


----------



## patienttwo (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!

Thanks,
Caleb


EDIT: FIXED


-Go to Settings->Applications->Manage Applications->All
-Select "Clear Data" for Google Play Services and Google Service Framework
-Reboot the device

That should be it, it is working fine for me now.


----------



## itsmatim (Aug 19, 2015)

*thnxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

just googled RPC:S-7:AEC-7....and saw ur similar problem along with the solution ....thnx a lot bro


----------



## benleonheart (Sep 14, 2015)

Confirmed solution works:

-Go to Settings->Applications->Manage Applications->All
-Select "Clear Data" for Google Play Services and Google Service Framework
-Reboot the device

Edit: In Google Play Services, you have to go into Manage Space and then Clear All Data


Running latest Cataclysm Sept10, 5.1.1


----------



## thathtcguy (Sep 27, 2015)

patienttwo said:


> Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!
> 
> Thanks,
> Caleb
> ...

Click to collapse



now I'm back to getting error 976


----------



## thebattel2 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Is this the same error?*

I got this error 
It is longer and I can't fix it...

error [RPC:S-7:AEC-7 V5BZ-JQXX-JGTRO]

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GreenRaccoon (Oct 15, 2015)

*When All Else Fails, Try This*

After spending the last 4 hours trying to figure out how to fix this, I finally came up with a method that worked (for my device, at least). I haven't seen this method posted anywhere online, so I'll post it here. The trick seems to be doing everything in the right pattern; doing these steps individually wouldn't work for my device.

This method is pretty intense, so only do it if nothing else has worked. My device had the RPC:S-7:AEC-7 error. If you have the RPC:S-7:AEC-0 error, you can probably stop after step 3.


Go to *Settings* > *Apps* and swipe right to the tab *ALL*.
For both *Google Play Store* and *Google Play services*, choose *UNINSTALL UPDATES*, *CLEAR DATA*, and *CLEAR CACHE*.
Find and *install* up-to-date versions of *Google Play Store* and *Google Play services*. (I used Aptoide. I trust them, and it's a handy app to have anyway. Here's links for Google Play Store and Google Play services.)
Go to *Settings* > *Apps* and swipe right to the tab *ALL* again.
For both *Google Play Store* and *Google Play services*, choose *CLEAR DATA*, and *CLEAR CACHE*. Do *NOT* choose UNINSTALL UPDATES this time (cause you just updated the apps).
*Most important part*: Do *NOT* launch the Play Store app after clearing the data. Instead, _immediately_ reboot your device into *recovery*. (If you don't know how to do that, you'll need to Google how to do it for your specific phone model. For almost all devices, the method is holding the power button with one of the volume buttons at the same.).
Second most important part: Once you're in recovery, *wipe cache*. If you have a custom recovery like TWRP, wipe *cache* and *dalvik-cache*. (Even if your device is using ART, still wipe dalvik-cache. My device uses ART, and this method wouldn't work unless I wiped dalvik-cache.)
*Reboot* into system and open up Play Store. Hopefully it works now.

If that didn't work , post a reply here and hopefully someone else can help you out.


----------



## djiteng (Feb 11, 2016)

thank bro


----------



## honest_boy12 (Feb 22, 2016)

patienttwo said:


> Has anyone ever gotten this error RPC:S-7:AEC-7 while trying to download apps in the Play Store and fixed it? I have tried everything, wiping cache, factory reset, install different GAPS, create a new google account. But NOTHING is working for me. Someone please tell me you have fixed this before!
> 
> Thanks,
> Caleb
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks it has been worked to me :good:


----------



## bobby_cool85 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Time settings*

Thanks so much! I didn't believe that THE TIME SETTINGS might be a problem for synchronization. After a factory reset my apps won't update and i wasn't able to install anything from google play. And now after changing the date everything is working fine. I hope it will help to others with the same problem too


----------



## The Prince1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I did everything possible, it is not working.

Any solution?


----------



## tecnolove (Jul 15, 2019)

*Solution*

This article worked for me perfecly, although it is in spanish and you might have to translate it to solve the problem.

https://dehacker.es/solucionar-un-error-rpc-s-7-aec-7


----------

